# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Shimokubo

## F. Lázaro

Otra presa perdida por ahí. Los japoneses se lo montan también bien  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Hay muy poca info sobre esta presa, y la poca que hay, cualquiera entiende esos caracteres  :Embarrassment: , así que, pongo un par de imágenes de panoramio y un par de vídeos  :Wink: 

Ésta es muy grande para ponerla: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...mokubo_Dam.jpg







Un par de vídeos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw2hx...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPkKj...eature=related

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

No se entiende na... :Frown: ; tendremos que ir un fin de semana a verla :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No se entiende na...; tendremos que ir un fin de semana a verla


Por mí, cuando quieras hacemos una KDD allí  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias F.Lázaro :Smile: 

Será cuestión de ir un día a verla :Smile: 

Un aludo

----------


## perdiguera

Organizarla pero por favor que no sea en japonés.
Debe ser impresionante esa presa desde abajo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Federico

Vaya fotos que nos traes de fuera... ¡¡Ya nos traes hasta de los japonese!!! la próxima visita a las 3 gargantas que esa si que será la tira jejeje.

Bueno la foto que mas me impresiona es la ultima saliendo agua por las 4 calles, seguro que verla aliviar agua en persona tiene que ser un expectáculo. Pero el que no me quiero perder es la Serena este año. Cuando que suelte agua yo tengo que ir a verla.

Un saludo.

----------

